# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Fruit voor de geest

## Alie66

Een lege geest heeft zijn nut voor het vinden van parels, mooie dingen e.d., een vol gepropte geest kan dat niet!

www.facebook.com/levenscoach

----------

